# Stege in Adobe illustrator setzen



## andiapple (9. November 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe eine Druckvorlage vorbereitet, in der ein Schriftzug per Laser ausgestanzt wird.
Der Schriftzug wurde in illustrator in pfade umgewandelt. Da der Schriftzug u.a. ein "D" enthält, muss ich leider für das "D" Stege setzen, d.h. die Innenkontur mit der Aussenkontur verbinden, damit der Buchstabe "D" auch so ausschaut wie ein "D" und nicht wie ein Halbkreis.
Im Prinzip möchte ich verhindern, dass geschlossene Formen bei der Laserstanzung herausfallen. Durch das Setzen von kleinen Stegen können geschlossene Formen gehalten werden.

Wie stelle ich das in illustrator CS 5.1 an?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Andi


----------



## smileyml (9. November 2013)

Indem du die Pfade an den entsprechenden Stellen am besten entfernst.
Dazu sollte sich der Pathfinder ideal eignen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## andiapple (9. November 2013)

ich frag' mal anders:

wie habe ich Stege zu definieren? Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wo ich sie zu setzen habe, in welcher größe/breite etc. und mit welchem Werkzeug dieses zu tun ist. Wenn ich deiner Meinung nach nur gewisse Ankerpunkte entferne, habe ich automatisch noch keine Stege gesetzt. 
Also, was genau im Detail ist zu tun?!

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## andiapple (9. November 2013)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------

